# 2 poachers and 1 buck



## Mountainbuck (Dec 16, 2012)

these pictures are from cisco, ga on my farm. if anyone knows these old geezers id advise them not to return.


----------



## jimmyb (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like the little buck got lucky with that wound on his back,hope you catch them


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah iv been watchin him all season. i bet my 2 old shooby dooby dooo whaaa  shot at him


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I bet they are local.  Get the pics to your sherrif.


----------



## bassnbucks (Dec 16, 2012)

2nd guy looks like he had one too many jars of shine hope you can bust them both. Good luck.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah they tried to take my sd card out.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are Civil War reenactment actors.  Look what they are wearing.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 16, 2012)

Dang, man, they look like they live on top of the mountain. Better be careful with them two.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 16, 2012)

Any WMAs close by? Where they come in from recken?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 16, 2012)

They had to cross several family owed farms to get to me. I wondered if they were civil war actors but  i don't think so


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 16, 2012)

You hate to be ugly to folks..esp. old guys,but dang..when they try to take/steal your SD card.


----------



## sman (Dec 16, 2012)

Sticking his tongue out like that would tick me off even worse.  If I caught them I would press charges and show that pic to the judge.


----------



## Navy07 (Dec 16, 2012)

Never understood why tresspassers wore orange vest.. Seems like they wouldnt wear that so they dont get caught.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 17, 2012)

Navy07 said:


> Never understood why tresspassers wore orange vest.. Seems like they wouldnt wear that so they dont get caught.



^^^^^^^^^This

I too want to respect my elders, but as said, Dang!

I say Gettem!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 17, 2012)

To give the casual observer the appearance of being local. Anyone but the owner, and maybe the next door hunters would just say,two hunters, wonder if they got anything...

And if someone knew better, "sorry, we were just lost trying to find out way out", is probably how the chant would go.

If you find them, hit them hard.



Navy07 said:


> Never understood why tresspassers wore orange vest.. Seems like they wouldnt wear that so they dont get caught.


----------



## olcop (Dec 17, 2012)

Should be easy to find, just listen for banjo music
olcop


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 17, 2012)

They look like one of those hunters that will shoot anything.


----------



## quickdraw77 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Bring in the Calvary!*



BAMA HUNTER said:


> Those are Civil War reenactment actors.  Look what they are wearing.



I was about to say the same thing....sure they didn't have a re-enactment on your property?


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 17, 2012)

quickdraw77 said:


> I was about to say the same thing....sure they didn't have a re-enactment on your property?



Not with rubber boots on their feet.


----------



## chpeterson (Dec 17, 2012)

Interesting they are about 45 minutes a part and the one is wearing waders- what's up with that ?lol  One guy look like a Scotty and the other a Clampett.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 18, 2012)

They must still be in the 1860s and I have seen them two fellers in a white toyota pickup at the store in cisco were you go up to jacks river id say there local


----------



## olcowman (Dec 18, 2012)

Look like 'pretend' mountain folks to me? Probably some smart aleck city fellers playing mountain man for the weekend? Look how clean they are, nice trimmed face hair, no 'backy' spit... that fat feller's 'period' costume looks like it just come off the rack and even their hands is all clean and pink looking (don't see no powder on them).  Not to mention, any sure enough hillbilly I ever knew who was what you'd say 'prone to wander off and hunt on other folk's places' would have enough sense to leave the flourescent orange at the house, not to mention stop and make sure you got a good record (picture) of his 'low down' behaviour. Them folk's up there don't cotton much to folks a hunting their land without asking first. 

If you catch em'... sit em' down at gunpoint and make em' watch Deliverance a time or two... they'll go on back to Buckhead or Alpharetta or where ever they come from and stay put!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 18, 2012)

Then again, after a reading the thread on here about them "Hipsters who Hunt"... I'm thinking this is some of what they was a talking about there?


----------



## sneaking squanto (Dec 18, 2012)

The second dude is wasted


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Then again, after a reading the thread on here about them "Hipsters who Hunt"... I'm thinking this is some of what they was a talking about there?



   

These fellers are probably closer to being "hip-replacement-sters."  Looks like some pretty cool guns they're totin, though.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> These fellers are probably closer to being "hip-replacement-sters."


  Hilarious!


----------



## CowtownHunter (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd start worrying if you hear any banjo playing with those two running around.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2012)

CowtownHunter said:


> I'd start worrying if you hear any banjo playing with those two running around.



Watch your back!


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had to go back and take a second look at the 1st picture.At first glance I thought that was Nicodemus.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 18, 2012)

post this in the Muzzleloader forum. The group of people who take the time and effort to hunt with period guns and gear is small. 

I would like to think that that same group of people tend to hold ourselves to higher standards and that there is a good reason they're there (WAYYYY lost, from out of town and were dropped off at wrong property by a friend, etc. etc.) but if they were trying to take your SD card too I guess maybe not.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I had to go back and take a second look at the 1st picture.At first glance I thought that was Nicodemus.


----------



## David Parker (Dec 18, 2012)

The one in the second photo is Papa Hemingway for sure.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 18, 2012)

Is there an asylum close by? Maybe they reliving their childhood and pretending to be Davey Crockett & Daniel Boone. They probably thought that camera was a tracking box to keep them from escaping and was just trying to disarm it


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2012)

Weren`t me.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 19, 2012)

post signs that the civil war is over


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 19, 2012)

MFOSTER said:


> post signs that the civil war is over



debatable.


----------



## MountainMonkey (Dec 20, 2012)

I would call and show those pictures to the GW in that area.  He may know who they are and you can get them caught.  i saw a picture in the Walker County Messenger the other day of a picture posted with a trespasser offering a reward. I'll try to find it and post the link.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 20, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Look like 'pretend' mountain folks to me? Probably some smart aleck city fellers playing mountain man for the weekend? Look how clean they are, nice trimmed face hair, no 'backy' spit... that fat feller's 'period' costume looks like it just come off the rack and even their hands is all clean and pink looking (don't see no powder on them).  Not to mention, any sure enough hillbilly I ever knew who was what you'd say 'prone to wander off and hunt on other folk's places' would have enough sense to leave the flourescent orange at the house, not to mention stop and make sure you got a good record (picture) of his 'low down' behaviour. Them folk's up there don't cotton much to folks a hunting their land without asking first.
> 
> If you catch em'... sit em' down at gunpoint and make em' watch Deliverance a time or two... they'll go on back to Buckhead or Alpharetta or where ever they come from and stay put!



Metro Atlanta area for sure.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 21, 2012)

Definately city folk. Good ole boys know to loose the orange when you go slippin!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 21, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


>



I thought it was NCHILLBILLY and Nic!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I thought it was NCHILLBILLY and Nic!!!



Naw, my beard ain't that gray yet.


----------



## FMC (Dec 22, 2012)

Hook for hand?


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 22, 2012)

What an old bag of BONES HAHA


----------



## jp94 (Dec 22, 2012)

Take the pictures to guns of yesteryear in Tunnel Hill. With those type of guns and the shape they were in, I bet the owner would know those guys. Also I would definetly let GW Casie Jones know, he lives right in Cisco.


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2012)

Time travelers get hongry ,too


----------



## throwdown (Dec 29, 2012)

That really makes you want to slap the tongue out of someone's mouth!


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 29, 2012)

Civil war reenactors?      I guess Johnny Reb wore military surplus woodland camo, orange vest, and canvas waders. Now I know why we lost.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 29, 2012)

heck, it mighta been one of them geezers that put that wound on your bucks back....


----------



## bigbuck30 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like hes carrying a civl war gun too. Definitely a muzzle loader.


----------



## sinnemon (Jan 27, 2013)

Put signs with there picture up and im sure youll find out who they are!


----------



## HillbillyJim (Jan 28, 2013)

Check your property.  You may have moonshine still there that you didn't know about.  If you find it and the "shine is good"...let me know. I'll take a couple of gallons!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 28, 2013)

Most of the time when people are slipping they dont wear orange vest. Don't think they'll be hard to spot.


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 29, 2013)

Convicted felons! They are carrying those types of muzzleloaders because it is legal for a felon to posses them. It has to be manufactured or a replica of an 1899 or earlier rifle. I would say they have been caught before.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2013)

flhunter82 said:


> Convicted felons! They are carrying those types of muzzleloaders because it is legal for a felon to posses them. It has to be manufactured or a replica of an 1899 or earlier rifle. I would say they have been caught before.



GA considers muzzleloaders "firearms" and felons are only allowed to bow hunt.


CONVICTED FELONS may not possess
any firearm while hunting unless that
individual’s right to carry has been
restored (OCGA 16-11-131). This does not
apply to archery equipment. 

O.C.G.A. § 16-11-131
Possession of firearms by convicted felons and first offender probationers


(a) As used in this Code section, the term:

   (1) "Felony" means any offense punishable by imprisonment for a term of one year or more and includes conviction by a court-martial under the Uniform Code of Military Justice for an offense which would constitute a felony under the laws of the United States.

   (2) "Firearm" includes any handgun, rifle, shotgun, or other weapon which will or can be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or electrical charge.

(b) Any person who is on probation as a felony first offender pursuant to Article 3 of Chapter 8 of Title 42 or who has been convicted of a felony by a court of this state or any other state; by a court of the United States including its territories, possessions, and dominions; or by a court of any foreign nation and who receives, possesses, or transports any firearm commits a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be imprisoned for not less than one nor more than five years; provided, however, that if the felony as to which the person is on probation or has been previously convicted is a forcible felony, then upon conviction of receiving, possessing, or transporting a firearm, such person shall be imprisoned for a period of five years.

(b.1) Any person who is prohibited by this Code section from possessing a firearm because of conviction of a forcible felony or because of being on probation as a first offender for a forcible felony pursuant to this Code section and who attempts to purchase or obtain transfer of a firearm shall be guilty of a felony and shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than five years.

(c) This Code section shall not apply to any person who has been pardoned for the felony by the President of the United States, the State Board of Pardons and Paroles, or the person or agency empowered to grant pardons under the constitutions or laws of the several states or of a foreign nation and, by the terms of the pardon, has expressly been authorized to receive, possess, or transport a firearm.

(d) A person who has been convicted of a felony, but who has been granted relief from the disabilities imposed by the laws of the United States with respect to the acquisition, receipt, transfer, shipment, or possession of firearms by the secretary of the United States Department of the Treasury pursuant to 18 U.S.C. Section 925, shall, upon presenting to the Board of Public Safety proof that the relief has been granted and it being established from proof submitted by the applicant to the satisfaction of the Board of Public Safety that the circumstances regarding the conviction and the applicant's record and reputation are such that the acquisition, receipt, transfer, shipment, or possession of firearms by the person would not present a threat to the safety of the citizens of Georgia and that the granting of the relief sought would not be contrary to the public interest, be granted relief from the disabilities imposed by this Code section. A person who has been convicted under federal or state law of a felony pertaining to antitrust violations, unfair trade practices, or restraint of trade shall, upon presenting to the Board of Public Safety proof, and it being established from said proof, submitted by the applicant to the satisfaction of the Board of Public Safety that the circumstances regarding the conviction and the applicant's record and reputation are such that the acquisition, receipt, transfer, shipment, or possession of firearms by the person would not present a threat to the safety of the citizens of Georgia and that the granting of the relief sought would not be contrary to the public interest, be granted relief from the disabilities imposed by this Code section. A record that the relief has been granted by the board shall be entered upon the criminal history of the person maintained by the Georgia Crime Information Center and the board shall maintain a list of the names of such persons which shall be open for public inspection.

(e) As used in this Code section, the term "forcible felony" means any felony which involves the use or threat of physical force or violence against any person and further includes, without limitation, murder; felony murder; burglary in any degree; robbery; armed robbery; kidnapping; hijacking of an aircraft or motor vehicle; aggravated stalking; rape; aggravated child molestation; aggravated sexual battery; arson in the first degree; the manufacturing, transporting, distribution, or possession of explosives with intent to kill, injure, or intimidate individuals or destroy a public building; terroristic threats; or acts of treason or insurrection.

(f) Any person placed on probation as a first offender pursuant to Article 3 of Chapter 8 of Title 42 and subsequently discharged without court adjudication of guilt pursuant to Code Section 42-8-62 shall, upon such discharge, be relieved from the disabilities imposed by this Code section.


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't realize that Georgia was different. I am not a felon so I haven't done much research. Just know some folks here in Florida that hunt with them for that reason.


----------



## dbj1125 (Feb 4, 2013)

The one in the first pic looks like a guy named Eddie May. He does a lot of black powder stuff in Murray County. Guys at Chatsworth sporting goods know him.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 4, 2013)

dbj1125 said:


> The one in the first pic looks like a guy named Eddie May. He does a lot of black powder stuff in Murray County. Guys at Chatsworth sporting goods know him.



oooh, namin' names are we?


----------



## doehunter (Feb 5, 2013)

he does favor EM


----------



## Robert Harmon (Feb 5, 2013)

If you don't wont your name out there don't trespass !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoster (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope you catch them!


----------



## steph30030 (Feb 10, 2013)

even gotta good view of his bottle stickn out of his pocket.......LOL


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 10, 2013)

flhunter82 said:


> Didn't realize that Georgia was different. I am not a felon so I haven't done much research. Just know some folks here in Florida that hunt with them for that reason.



Not just State law but Federal too. Supreme court upheld muzzleloaders as firearms in 2006.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 10, 2013)

In the first pic, is that another persons blue jeaned leg behind the first guy?  Also, I guess you saw the ponytail on the second guy.  Should make him a little more unique and easier to ID.


----------

